# Fin de contrat



## fannylcn (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Fin de contrat pour G 
Début de contrat le 20/03/2017
Fin de contrat le 12/07/2022
Plusieurs questions 
*Je suis en congés du 13/07 au 05/08
Il restera 10 jours acquis + les cp du 01/06 au 12/07 que le PE doit me payer 
Comment faire le calcul?
Je voudrais proposer aux PE de me payer juillet comme d’hab et il resterai la semaine d’août 
Est-ce que c’est possible?
* indemnité de rupture c’est bien 1/80 de tous les salaires brut?
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Pourriez-vous préciser si votre contrat est en ac ou ai ?

Et votre prenant fin avant vos cp, tout sera à régler à ce moment là.


----------



## fannylcn (7 Juillet 2022)

En année complète


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

non pas possible, si la fin de contrat est au 12/7 impossible de faire une déclaration pour aout
ce qu'il peut faire c'est vous faire 2 chèques 1 encaissé sur juillet et l'autre sur aout.. si vous acceptez
oui la prime de rupture c'est 1/80 de tous les salaires versés (y compris les cp de fin de contrat)


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Avez vous eut votre lettre de licenciement ? 
Si oui à quelle date


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Pour l'iccp on compare maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Là il faut faire le point au 31 mai pour connaître vos acquis :
En terme de jours ouvrables.

Depuis 2017, il est possible que vous soyez à 30 jours.

Donc si fin de contrat le 12/07, on peut penser que votre iccp représente 30 jours acquis au 31 mai, plus 4  jours sur la période en cours.

Iccp  : salaire  brut mensuel X nbre jours ouvrables / 26


----------



## fannylcn (7 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Avez vous eut votre lettre de licenciement ?
> Si oui à quelle date


Oui reçu en main propre le 11/06


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

donc déjà le contrat se termine le 11 pas le 12


----------



## fannylcn (7 Juillet 2022)

Non le 12 au soir
Le PE n’avait pas la possibilité de me donner ma lettre le 12 car c’était un dimanche
Donc nous nous sommes arrangés


----------



## assmatzam (23 Juillet 2022)

Préavis du Lundi 13 juin au mardi 12 juillet 
Car un préavis ne peut débuter ou se terminer un samedi ou un dimanche ou un jour férié


----------

